# New Member from Houston, Tx.



## Raven (Jan 21, 2010)

Greetings, Brethren!  I'm Reverend Jim Hensley of Houston, Tx.  I am a Master Mason from Cypress Lodge in northwest Harris county and have been a mason for only 10 years now.  I was invited to the boards here by Brother Bob Tavel.  I look forward to communicating with everyone.
Blessings to all!
Jim (Raven)


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the boards.  Glad to have you and look forward to your insight!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Jim!


----------



## JTM (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcom Rev. Jim from Rev. Jerry. It is good to see more Rev. in the order.


----------



## Raven (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for such a warm welcome!  I was directed to this site by a Brother on Facebook, and I believe with all my heart that God, (as I percieve), puts new family into our lives on a daily basis.  While seeking and searching the nooks and crannies of this site, I have seen agreements, disagreements, differing opinions and advice... and what I see in the long run are Brothers who would take a beating for each other. We have no control over those placed into our lives... but we can control who we allow to stay and who we allow to walk away!
Thank you for being here!
Blessings to all,
Jim (Raven)


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 26, 2010)

Brother Jim you came to the right place... ! sure there are a few here need saving..? Welcome and glad to have you in the discussion.. ! so mote it be.. !


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 27, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> Brother Jim you came to the right place... ! sure there are a few here need saving..? Welcome and glad to have you in the discussion.. ! so mote it be.. !


 
Bah speak for yourself I'm the captain of the bus on a one way trip to...err anybody have a map a bit lost on the directions.


----------



## JTM (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## alkaline2525 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey brother ! It's AJ from Clear Lake. Great finding you here.  Hope all is well and thank you for the outstanding performance at our wedding, best wishes to you and your family. See you soon brother.


----------



## DaviesEB (May 11, 2010)

Welcome Brother. I am also new. may i ask if you know a Lodge named John Hannah Lodge in Texas????
Thanks
S...F
Bro. Bright-Davies


----------

